# ser/estar prohibido



## portumania

I was wondering why in Spanish we say "está prohibido fumar" but in Portuguese we say "é proibido fumar"?

Can we say "es prohibido fumar" in Spanish ? In what circumstances?


----------



## MHCKA

No. En ninguna circunstancia.


----------



## Virnit

Está prohibido. No hay situación en que se utilice "es"


----------



## portumania

Virnit said:


> Está prohibido. No hay situación en que se utilice "es"



Si quisiésemos decir enfaticamente que está absolutamente prohibido?


----------



## Virnit

Está estrictamente prohibido...


----------



## Lurrezko

portumania said:


> Si quisiésemos decir enfaticamente que está absolutamente prohibido?



Está terminantemente prohibido...


----------



## gengo

MHCKA said:


> No. En ninguna circunstancia.


Really? 

El fumar es prohibido por el dueño de la casa.

No?


----------



## StudentDavid

En México usamos "Se prohibe fumar" o "Prohibido fumar".


----------



## Virnit

"El fumar es prohibido por el dueño de la casa", suena muy raro. 
Podrías utilizarlo por ejemplo en: "Este amor es prohibido"


----------



## bamboopoem

Mm.. está prohibido, tambien para permitido?


----------



## gengo

Virnit said:


> "El fumar es prohibido por el dueño de la casa", suena muy raro.



¿Me podrías decir porqué?  Si quisiera usar la forma pasiva, incluyendo el agente de la acción, ¿cómo lo escribiría?


----------



## Virnit

La verdad que desconozco una forma pasiva,pero según tu ejemplo, debería ser 

El fumar está prohibido por el dueño de casa.

Este *es* un amor prohibido, prohibido sería un adjetivo


----------



## MHCKA

gengo said:


> Really?
> 
> El fumar es prohibido por el dueño de la casa.
> 
> No?


 
Esa es buena mi estimado amigo.

*Está prohibido fumar --- Fumar está prohibido.*

El fumar... suena a canción del "Príncipe de la canción"... el querer es buscar el rincón... es deseo fugaz, es deseo fugaz....

Pero en todo caso esta construcción se referiría a la descripción de lo que es, lo que significa, lo que representa ese verbo... de modo que podrían usarse construcciones del tipo:

El fumar es la muerte...
El beber es la perdición...

Con mucha, muuucha libertad literaria... de esa que se usa en los boleros... podrías decir:

El fumar es lo prohibido... pero esto nunca será equivalente al estatuto de prohibición de fumar.

Una acción puede estar prohibida. Está prohibido dar vuelta allí.
Una persona puede estar fuera del alcance de uno (por muchos motivos): "ella está prohibida para tí".

Saludos.


----------



## gengo

Virnit said:


> La verdad que desconozco una forma pasiva,pero según tu ejemplo, debería ser
> 
> El fumar está prohibido por el dueño de casa.
> 
> Este *es* un amor prohibido, prohibido sería un adjetivo



¿Verdad que el verbo estar se puede usar con la voz pasiva?  Eso me sorprendería.

-El fumar está prohibido.
-¿Por quién fue prohibido?

En este diálogo, no veo ninguna manera de evitar el uso del verbo ser.  Y si eso se aplica, no entiendo por qué ser no se usaría el en presente también.


----------



## la_machy

Yo tengo serias dudas de que sea incorrecto decir esto:

''En este lugar *es* prohibido fumar''.

No sé la explicación gramatical, y estoy de acuerdo en que es más común decir ''está prohibido fumar'',  pero tengo la sensación de que NO es incorrecto.


Saludos


----------



## duvija

la_machy said:


> Yo tengo serias dudas de que sea incorrecto decir esto:
> 
> ''En este lugar *es* prohibido fumar''.
> 
> No sé la explicación gramatical, y estoy de acuerdo en que es más común decir ''está prohibido fumar'', pero tengo la sensación de que NO es incorrecto.
> 
> 
> Saludos


 
¡Totalmente de acuerdo!
22 millones de casos, en Google. Pueden encontrar varios interesantes.


----------



## Lurrezko

Qué interesante. Reconozco que al principio me pareció un disparate, pero claro que es posible:

_*Fumar está prohibido en los hospitales
El fumar es prohibido en los hospitales*_ (se ha prohibido/se acaba de prohibir)

_*Fumar está prohibido*_ (Se prohíbe fumar)
_*El fumar es prohibido*_ (_Si algún día el fumar es prohibido_ (lo prohíben), _no sé que haré)_


----------



## portumania

I mean you base your answer on a specific grammatical rule or by instinct you replied?


----------



## Lurrezko

portumania said:


> I mean you base your answer on a specific grammatical rule or by instinct you replied?


 
I replied by instinct. I don't know if this rule does exist, but it sounds OK to me. I see I will have to find it, in this demanding forum one cannot speak out of instinct...


----------



## Peterdg

El ejemplo de gengo es completamente correcto. Es una pasiva perifrástica. No hay ninguna razón para que sea incorrecto. No se suele utilzarlo, pero gramaticalmente es válido. Y hay más: "se prohibe fumar por el dueño" es dudable ya que normalmente no se acepta un agente con una pasiva refleja. Si quieres mencionar el agente, no hay otro remedio que utilizar la forma pasiva perifrástica, o sea "es prohibido fumar por el dueño."


----------



## roanheads

Lo siguiente de un dicc. mío.

Es posible formar una estructura pasiva con " estar ".
Compara los dos.
La ciudad estaba inundada por las aguas.
( describe el estado en el que la ciudad se encuentra después de las lluvias.)
y
La ciudad fue inundada por las lluvias.
( describe el evento de la inundación. )


----------



## Lurrezko

roanheads said:


> Lo siguiente de un dicc. mío.
> 
> Es posible formar una estructura pasiva con " estar ".
> Compara los dos.
> La ciudad estaba inundada por las aguas.
> ( describe el estado en el que la ciudad se encuentra después de las lluvias.)
> y
> La ciudad fue inundada por las lluvias.
> ( describe el evento de la inundación. )



Y añado ésta:

La ciudad es inundada para construir una presa.
(describe la acción de inundarla. Igual que la segunda, pero en presente)


----------



## MHCKA

Pero están usando la voz pasiva con un sujeto... un nombre común, más no con un verbo.


----------



## Lurrezko

MHCKA said:


> Pero están usando la voz pasiva con un sujeto... un nombre común, más no con un verbo.



No entraba en la discusión gramatical (por pereza). Sólo decía que las tres me suenan bien, y deducía (quizá precipitadamente) que son correctas. ¿A ti te suenan bien las tres?


----------



## MHCKA

Ser + inundar... o con el verbo que gusten, no se escuchará mal.

Pero la discusión reside en como usarlo en el caso:

El fumar, no entendido como verbo, sino como un sujeto; en este sentido, mi comentario radica en que puede existir una construcción del tipo

"El fumar es mortal"

pero que dicha construcción lo que hace es describir o enumerar una cualidad conocida de este "sujeto"; la ciencia ya ha demostrado que, eventualmente, el fumar causa cancer y esto puede conducir a la muerte. Es el equivalente a que dijeras: "Juana es monja" o "Juana es tediosa como la mañana lluviosa siguiente a un sábado de parranda escuchando un audiolibro de como armar un especiero".

Fumar es prohibido, como un estatuto, como una regla, como el anuncio que va en un espacio de un edificio, oficina o construcción... sinceramente no me suena correcto, lo que me suena bien es "Está prohibido fumar".


----------



## Lurrezko

MHCKA said:


> Fumar es prohibido, como un estatuto, como una regla, como el anuncio que va en un espacio de un edificio, oficina o construcción... sinceramente no me suena correcto, lo que me suena bien es "Está prohibido fumar".



Totalmente de acuerdo. Pero en cambio:
_Tras una acalorada polémica, finalmente el fumar es prohibido_ (deciden prohibirlo) _en los restaurantes._



> "Juana es tediosa como la mañana lluviosa siguiente a un sábado de parranda escuchando un audiolibro de como armar un especiero".



Qué gran frase, sólo pensar en analizarla se me ponen los pelos de punta


----------

